# Will this fit on the Audi TT MK2 - wheel fitment question THX



## mcc21 (Jul 19, 2011)

I want to fit these rims onto the Audi TT MK2 lowered on H&R Street Performance coilovers.

VMR V710 19x9.5 et33 w/ 255/35/19 stock tires.

I have read some people say no problems and some people say lots of problems. 

On the VMR website they got a Black MK2 with VMR VB3 19x9.5 et33 in the front and 19x10 et38 in the rear. (I know they did a pre drill mod on the these rims, but the offset and width is what I am using to compare right now)

So I was wondering using the set up I want would I be able to do it without any modifications?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Fit? Yes
Rub ? Absolutely !


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

The TT you are refering too, must not be on 255/35 ?


----------



## mcc21 (Jul 19, 2011)

19" seven-twin-spoke wheels with 255/35 summer performance tires*


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

first of all the wheels you are speaking of don't exist ( they redrilled a set of BMW fitment wheels for the TT in question)..

so is not a wheen you can buy unless you find the set they had listed.. 

for a 9.5 rear you really want t stay in te 38et or higher with a 235 wheel the higher the et the wider the wheel.. 

i'm assuming you want to use the factory tires for that and a 9.5 wheel you want to be about 45et for slight rubbing.. 

my current setup is 18x9.5 235 40 tire 40et and i'm about flush.. when i drop it i should have no rubbing.. if i was to put a 255 on it i would rub for sure.. 

unless you plan on buying the VB3 in 5x120 since thats the only pattern they sell them in and getting them redrilled your better off finding something with better fitment.. 

good luck in you search.. i think thesandeman has tried some pretty aggresive offsets search his name and see what you can find..


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

i think i heard my name :wave: :laugh:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

onequickg60 (Raiders fan from Jerz ) is right, those wheels are a one of a kind and not a production set (as OneQuickG60 said, redrill from a 5x120 to 5x112, etc etc)... not too long ago, VMR Wheels was trying to unload that same exact set on Audizine. On that same AZ thread the VMR rep was describing the work that the Black TT needed to make such an aggressive wheel fit on a TT (custom fender work, redrilling, additional wheel refinishing after redrill). TBH, not taking away from VMR wheels as i do own a set and think they are a tits replica wheel company and prob the best out there, i dont think its worth the $$ for a set of replica wheels
Youre probably going to ask why OP, well heres what i came up with-
the set is about $900. add in redrilling costs ~$200 or even adapters if you feel more comfortable using them instead of redrilling wheels are $240 and up. toss in the custom fender (rolling, trimming, fender wells) work of atleast $150 if not more. Add that all up, youre looking at ~$1300 BEFORE tires. 
Being a avid wheel whore  i can tell you that there are better looking, better quality, and better brand wheels out there you can buy, im not saying new, but USED in mint condition. Heck, i just picked up a set of 19" BBS CKs with Potenza tires off eBay for $1000 shipped.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Now the tire size talk, before we can recommend a tire size we need to know a bit more:::

H&R Coilovers are adjustable, how low are you going in the rear and front?

OP are you looking for looks or performance or a little of both?
If youre looking for the looks, tire stretch will help you out pull off running these VB3/CSL Reps. But with tire stretch, performance will suffer greatly around turns as the sidewall integrity is non existent when you stretch tires.


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

I have this setup: VMR V701 19x8.5 et33 w/ 255/35/19 stock tires, and had 10mm h&R spacers on the back. I had to remove the spacers because of rubbing.


----------



## mcc21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> Now the tire size talk, before we can recommend a tire size we need to know a bit more:::
> 
> H&R Coilovers are adjustable, how low are you going in the rear and front?
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! Great info here... as I came from Japanese cars ... I don't know much about Euro cars 

VMR V710 19x9.5 et33 w/ 255/35/19 stock tires

These are the VMRs I am looking for now, not the VB3 set on their website. 

I don't mind performance as I rarely drive over 60-70 km/hr, and its all daily driven and city. As for the drop I want a flush look and drop as much as possible without rubbing or any fender work. Is this possible with these rims? Or should I go with the 19x8.5 et35 or et45 w/ 255/35/19 instead?


----------



## mcc21 (Jul 19, 2011)

raugusto said:


> I have this setup: VMR V701 19x8.5 et33 w/ 255/35/19 stock tires, and had 10mm h&R spacers on the back. I had to remove the spacers because of rubbing.


oh!

so I should be fine with 19x8.5 et35 w/ 255/35/19? How did the tires look on a shorter width rim? Did it bulge or stretched?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

with 9.5 you need a ET/Offset of 53.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

For comparison purposes, I'm running 18 x 8.5 ET 35 with 245/40/18's and experience occasional rubbing in the rear even after grinding down the tabs ...


----------



## mcc21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome!

I guess all my questions been solved....

19x8.5 et45 w/ 255/35/19 tires it is.... to be on the safe side 

Stevelev ... anymore pictures of your car from the sides and front? thanks!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

mcc21 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I guess all my questions been solved....
> 
> ...


235-35/19 could be another alternative. Lower profile tire = more of a drop, it's a square tire for an 8.5" wide wheel.

40et is safe but I'm running a 35et now (flushish) and no rubbing with 235/35 series tire and also shaved that rear notch inside the rear fender. 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

some more very informative sites, theyre a great "on paper" view of possible tire/wheel setups to look at BUT i highly suggest you dont fully depend on them and take a tape measure out to your car to double check clearances :thumbup:

http://gti-vr6.net/library/engine/Schrick_howto/wheeldiameters.htm

Additionally a good resource to check out what tires will look like on various widths of wheels is tyrestretch.com ... Most of their archive is stretched tires.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Gallery:

VMR 708s 19x8.5 35et - 235-35/19 Tires - 1.5" Drop


























BBS RSII 18x9 32et(final offset after adapters) - 215-40/19 Streched - Slammed


----------



## miwim (May 13, 2008)

since we are on wheel fitment subject. Have anyone try to fit A5 Y 5 spoke wheel on TT?

8.5Jx19 et 32

would that fit or would it rub?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

miwim said:


> since we are on wheel fitment subject. Have anyone try to fit A5 Y 5 spoke wheel on TT?
> 
> 8.5Jx19 et 32
> 
> would that fit or would it rub?


That's not a oem A5 wheel looks like a replica due the specs. But back on topic, it depends on the tire and rise height... Compare it to my specs above, it's only a 3mm difference which is minuscule


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

R5T said:


> with 9.5 you need a ET/Offset of 53.


Have you tried this fitment? What tire size? My 9.5" wide 48mm offset has about 5mm shock clearance with 245 series tires. Going to 53 on my setup would most likely rub on the shock body.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

im looking at getting these rims but am not sure about the offset

1st set is 8.5" fronts and 9.5" rears / 32 mm fronts & 40 mm rears

2nd set is 8.5 all around / 35mm all around

my tt is sitting at stock height but im planning on getting some hnr springs that lowers it Front: 1.3" Rear: 1.2". i do have the magnetic ride so coilovers would be way out of my price range. 

now which set would fit best? i dont mind if theres some stretching on the tires effect. i can deal with rubbing once in awhile 

thanks

ps. oh and these rims are 19s


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Aesthetically, the wide rears look cool but do you care about handling ? I ask because the wider tires required in the rear will induce understeer and stretch doesn't do anything to improve handling ... just sayin' ...

I would think that a 235 on 8.5" ET 35 would work with minor rubbing. I didnt mention it earlier but I'm at OEM height with minor rubbing.


----------



## stiv (Jul 7, 2011)

Stevelev - I have a set of VMR V701's on the way in the identical size of your setup including the 35 offset. I am also at OEM heigtht as well. I was also hoping to stick with the OEM tires( 245/40/18) as the car has less than 2k miles. Wondering if there is any rubbing in the front as well? Are the tabs in the rear fairly easy to find and remove? Is the primary concern with this setup just early wear of the tire or are there handling issues as well? Thanks in advance for any info provided.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I dont have rubbing in the front with my non OE Contis and the rear tabs are easily found (at 12 o'clock in the wheel well). I would think that rubbing could cause something considerably worse than "premature tire wear" at high speeds. Unfortunately, tires are not universal in size (ie: I personally had no rubbing on my B6 A4 with a set of Toyos and then when I swapped to a set of GY F1's in the same size, I experienced rubbing).


----------



## stiv (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Stevelev for all the info! Your comment "I would think that rubbing could cause something considerably worse than "premature tire wear" at high speeds" sounded kinda 
ominous and I think sealed the deal for me. Back they go for something in a 45et.


----------

